
MSI PS63 or MSI GS65? - ahmdqader
I need a new laptop, and I&#x27;m searching the web to make the right choice.<p>And I found two Cool laptops with great specs and they are available in my country, but I&#x27;m having hard time to pick the more suitable one for my needs.<p>I&#x27;m working as web &amp; mobile developer, I those are my needs for my new laptop:<p>1- Long battery life ( cause we have electricity issues and sometimes it struggles my work )<p>2- Running multiple virtual machines.<p>3- Sometimes I play games (but not so often).<p>4- High quality screen (I&#x27;m watching a lot of series and movies).<p>5- hoping it will serve me for the next 5 years<p>Firstly, I chose MSI PS63<p>1- it has great battery life ( UP to 16 hours)<p>2- GTX 1050 MAX Q GDDR5 4GB GPU<p>3- it has Intel Core i7-8565U ( it&#x27;s not good compared to H &amp; HQ types)<p>4- 16GB of ram DDR4<p>4- light weight &amp; very beautiful design<p>5- the quality of its screen is pretty good<p>6- 512 SSD<p>but my friends told me that the type U processor is kinda weak comparing to H &amp; HQ types, and its price kinda very high to it&#x27;s specs (1800$) for the 32GB, 512SSD version. And they suggested me to take the GS65 cause its has more powerful specs and just cost me only 200$ over the PS63 price to get it.<p>1- battery life ( UP to 8 hours)<p>2- GTX 1060 MAX Q GDDR6 GB GPU<p>3- 16GB of ram DDR4<p>4- Intel Core i7-8750H CPU<p>5- 512 SSD<p>but the battery is the thing that I&#x27;m not sure about in the GS65, so guys if anyone used some laptop from the two above help me to pick.<p>and if some one used the GS65 battery how it was. how many hours gonna last for development usage, and thank you very much for the help, sorry for my weak English, I hope that you will understand me :)
======
ConfusedDog
For web and mobile development, you don't really need that much GPU power.
Assuming you do, I like 15" for the size of the screen, but not 17" that it
becomes non-portable. GS65 also comes with 32GB RAM which I like - good for
running docker, VMs and simulators. CPU I really don't care, so long above
quad-core is okay, better to be above 8th Gen, which they are.

Other than RAM, I like PS63's aesthetics, far from Macbooks' build quality,
but it's really good. I guess it would be a good MBA alternative. Trackpad
probably not great.

I'd say RAM might not be that great of a deal if you are aware your laptop's
limits. I can reach bottleneck sometimes even with 64GB RAM because how crappy
some Windows platform products are. I can't believe at one point Firefox or
Chrome took over 16GB+ of my system memory.

So, if portability is important, do PS63. If you need more power, GS65, it's
not that heavy, but definitely a noticeable difference.

